# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  I wish BHT were a viable option

## ThinningB420

It's so annoying that I'm balding yet I have plenty of body hair which I despise. If only body hair transplants were effective I could kill two birds with one stone.

It's incredibly frustrating to lose the hair on my head while continuing to grow more body hair that I hate. :Mad:

----------


## 2020

> It's so annoying that I'm balding yet I have plenty of body hair which I despise. If only body hair transplants were effective I could kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> It's incredibly frustrating to lose the hair on my head while continuing to grow more body hair that I hate.


 how old are you? I don't think many bald people have excessive body hair it's just that compared to a bald scalp it looks like a lot

----------


## Lounk61

> It's so annoying that I'm balding yet I have plenty of body hair which I despise. If only body hair transplants were effective I could kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> It's incredibly frustrating to lose the hair on my head while continuing to grow more body hair that I hate.


 I thought body hair transplants were being used and are effective. I guess it depends on which doctor you use.

----------


## ThinningB420

I'll be 28 in August. I seemed to inherit my dad's body hair and my mother's fathers balding scalp.

I'm not like a hair carpet all over my body like my dad but I do have lots of hair everywhere on my body.

Body hair transplants, from what I've read, are only ok as filler hair and a last resort.

----------


## Tracy C

> I don't think many bald people have excessive body hair it's just that compared to a bald scalp it looks like a lot


 I have seen evidence to the contrary.  The more bald a man is on top, the more body hair he has.  The same hormone (DHT) that triggers MPB into action also triggers body hair to grow thicker.  It is a cruel joke of nature.  Jeff Foxworthy said it best when he said a man doesn't really loose his hair, it just relocates.

Sadly this same effect begins to happen to many women after menopause.






> I thought body hair transplants were being used and are effective.


 Body hair transplants do work - but the cosmetic result is often worse than terrible.  BHT should only be considered as an absolute last resort in an absolute worst case scenario.

----------


## Lounk61

Tracy C is that because of the method or the Dr who is doing it. If body hair to scalp transplants were effective it would solve a lot of guys hair loss problems.

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy C is that because of the method or the Dr who is doing it.


 It's mostly because body hair is exceptionally poor quality donor hair.

----------


## ThinningB420

I know you're right, but what makes body hair poor quality? I'm pretty sure my chest hair is thicker than the hair on the top of my head. 

I also read that the hair gets damaged more easily than donor site hair since the surface you're extracting it from is softer.

----------

